# Pin Up Photography!



## PixelPerfect (Sep 24, 2006)

Cheescake style!










Tell me what you think!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Sep 24, 2006)

ha, those are too funny...right out of the 50s!


----------



## df3photo (Sep 25, 2006)

I love the idea, and the costumes and colors. Im not too big on parts of the  poses. But keep it up! http://homepage.mac.com/brons/Art/Cheesecake-2-Photos.html
 theres some great new pinup stuff here... http://www.dpcorner.com/pros/


----------



## PixelPerfect (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for links..
Some good new shoot ideas..


----------



## kulakova (Oct 4, 2006)

=)


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 4, 2006)

out of the fifties?  of course I love them...


----------



## PixelPerfect (Nov 1, 2006)

=)


----------

